# 06 Back glass



## 06GTOMG (4 mo ago)

Can anyone help me? I have a 2006 GTO. My girls ex recently knocked out my back glass. I cannot find that glass to save my life and if I do it's out of state and they don't ship. I live in fort Worth Texas and I've only been able to locate in Mississippi or Illinois and like I said no one will ship it. Can anyone help? I'm going insane lol.


----------

